# Kayak or Jon Boat Setup for Fly Fishing--Ideas??



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was just wondering what setups any of you guys have for your kayaks or jon boats for fly fishing. I have both and was looking for ideas for both. Post up pics and show us what you got.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Marcos at FTU - Katy Fwy or the guys at ACK can help you get set up. Marcos is the president of TexasFlyFishers and a great guy. The guys at ACK on Bissonnet have always been stand up as well. Another great sources would be Dean Thomas down in Aransas Pass. He owns Slowride Guide Service and specializes in kayak flyfishing. http://www.slowrideguide.com/


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd set your jon boat up for fly fishing if I were you. Having the option of a motor is nice. Kayaks are stealthier but depending on what kind you have, are not the best for standing up on. Also, because you're confined to a small space on a kayak, there tends to be a lot of snag points, so line management can be tough. I have a little 13' microskiff and in my experience with it, the cleaner and more simple you can make your setup the mo better. What size is your jon boat? I'd probably go for a setup similar to this










I would be hesitant to put a poling platform on it though. Probably unnecessary (and tippy) if you ask me. Just move that casting platform to the back and pole off of that. You could make a small plywood deck for the back and bolt it in so that you could put that casting platform back there to pole. Have you poled your jon boat before? In my experience, some of the shorter ones pole a little better from the middle than the back. This could dictate where you put a platform if you decided to put a platform.


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's kind of what I was thinking, my boat is a 12'. it may be a little unstable & wobbly with a casting deck.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree, a 12 jon will be a little tippy for a poling platform. I had a 18 jon and I poled it from a casting platform near the stern, as mentioned above. They are not quiet but it works. The Landing Pad works good on the back of the seats in jon boats too (yes, I just "whored" myself out, which I never do).


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a nucanoe and it's kind of the best of both worlds. I can put a trolling motor if I really feel like I need it, and standing up is a breeze. One of the issues, as stated, is that line management is a constant battle. However, the more you use it, the better you get. It can also get a little tricky with any wind, especially when it comes to standing up, getting your rod ready, and putting your paddle down--all while being quiet. John boats are great, cheap options. They do tend to make a lot of noise when there is any hull slap, and they won't track as good as a kayak or technical skiff.


----------

